# Looking for best coaching



## renjithc07 (Mar 7, 2018)

I am Renjith a Indian Cyclist Please read My story I happened to take up cycling as a fun activity when my friends suggested the fun of it, neither was I aware of the expenses, nor the scientific methods or even the opportunity in it as a sport. Within a year I found myself improving considerably thanks to the community around here Trivandrum. I managed to get a used modest equipment from the make Trek, and was able to represent many local races. Though my present financial situation with my current job do not allow, I attempted the Indian road nationals as part of the Kerala state team and was able to secure a position in the first 10 (9th). Right now I am searching for best coaching. But monthly training plan are very expensive. I need your help for my future training Please spend 5 minutes every week for Me Please help. A poor man's request. I AM waiting for your reply Thanks Renjith
WhatsApp : +917736456026


----------

